# 

## Mariia

,    ,       (,    )  ,      -  ?
     (  ,      .      ,     .  ?    ,   ,   ? 
 ,     , -        .         ?                .

----------

,

----------


## Mariia

> ,


 ,   ,     ?
     ,       ,     ,

----------

-,  
   ,

----------


## zas77

> ?


    ?    -   ?

----------

> ?                .


  ,      ...

----------


## zas77

> ?


      ,     ,          " ",      .

----------


## Mariia

> ?    -   ?


 ,    ,   2  ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

> ?


      .   ,     ,

----------


## Lisaya

> ,      ...


        (    ),     ?

----------


## 7272

.     ,        ,     , .       ,               ,     .    3-5%%     ,         .      .,          -  .    -      ,     ,         .

----------

*m'm*,      
    ... ,   -  ...   ,   
      ,     ,

----------


## Lisaya

**,     ,     ,,,.
 ,     ,

----------

*m'm*,        ,      
             ?
      ,    ...     ,     " " ( - )   :Smilie:

----------


## Lisaya

,,     ,       ( ,      )    ,   ,     ,        ,      .     3  10

----------


## 7272

> 3  10


!!!

----------


## Lisaya

, ,    .       (          ).     "  ,    ,    "

----------

*m'm*,        ...      ,    ...     ,      ,   ( , )
 23   1 .  -  ,  - ...     ,       :Smilie: 
,     ...     -

----------


## 7272

> 


      .      100%     .    ,   32 ,    24   .        ,      ,       ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

> 


      ?


> ,      ,   ( , )


        ,     .  ,   ,   


> -


      30 %  ,    (  ).    3   10


> ,       ,


  ,          ,     .           ,          ,      .    -,      ,     .      ,              ,     .      .  ,       ,    ,     ,  .,     ,

----------


## 7272

> ,


      32 .

----------


## Lisaya

15,52   .    32,   .    ,      ,         ,     307 .    ,

----------


## Lisaya

"  "    ,   ,   ,        .   ,     .       ,  (   ),      100%

----------


## 7272

> 15,52   .    32,   .


    .

----------


## Mariia

> .     ,        ,     , .    -      ,     ,         .


     20%,  -   ,    , ,    .
             ,      ,        ,    :           ?           ?         ,       ,      ,

----------

> ?


  ,       100%   ?

    ,     

        ...          1 .  ...     ,    ,    3,5   1 .

----------


## 7272

> ,    .


  . 

     ,      .        , , -  , - .   ,         ,    .   ,                .     ,        " "         .   ,     ,       ,         .            .    ,          ,   .        .     ,                 .            .

----------


## Mariia

> . 
> 
>      ,      .    ,                .     ,                 .            .


  ,    ,        ,      .
          18 %,        (      ,      ).   .
     ,     20%,   ,  ,   .
     ,       ,       ,    ,    20 %,     .
, ,   ,  ,     ,            .

   ,      ,  ,        -    .
   ""  ?

----------


## 7272

> ,       ,       ,    ,    20 %,     .


         ,     ,  .      ,      ,    ,      ,     .        ,       ,             .   ,      ,         ,    .


> ,      ,  ,        -    .
>    ""  ?


    ""        ,           .     ,    ,       (  26,   32),       ,        ,    .      ,     .                      .         ,     ,  .


> 18 %,        (      ,      ).   .


       ,           .   ,   ,         .

----------


## Mariia

> ,     ,  .      ,      ,    ,      , 
>        ,           .   ,   ,         .


  -  ,     ,     ,   ,            ,        .
   ,      ,        (    -      ?...).
     2  ,     -    ,        .

 ,       ...   2006,   2007 .   ,    .       -  ,     - ,          .    2007      .     ,    ,     .

----------


## 7272

,   .      ,           ,    ,        .    ,      , ,              .

----------


## Mariia

> ,   .      ,           ,    ,        .    ,      , ,              .


        ?         ?  ,      ,      ?  ,  ,      -      ,   ,    ,    .

----------


## 7272

> ?         ?  ,      ,      ?


   .          .     ,      ,              ,     .      ,        ,          .                  ,              .    ,         .

----------


## Lisaya

:No-no: 


> ,    .


 


> ,       100%   ?


 ,   100%  ,    ,    .   


> 


, ,    !


> ""  ?


       8 .,   ,

----------

> ,   100%  ,    ,    .


,   -    
   ,        " "

----------


## zas77

> ,   -    
>    ,        " "


,      .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,   -


    ,    ,         ,    .   " "   ,      ,

----------


## sheil

-     . ,       -    .  ,          . ,            .

 , ,       20-            . ,    ,        ,     . .

       ,     23 . .   52-03-14 .

----------


## stas

> ,     23 . .   52-03-14 .


*sheil*,  .  :      ,        :Smilie:

----------


## Lisaya

*sheil*,  ?

----------


## 7272

http://www.newsland.ru/News/Detail/id/487571/cat/87/

 : ** 

               ,   .              ,  ,   ,   ,    .

            ,  .   ,              ,   ,  -  ,   .

       ,        , ,          .         .

,       ,  ,           ,                ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

!          ?     ,     ,    -  ,     .            "  " "      ,        "

----------

-?

,    307    ...    - ,          ...   -

     ...   -     ,     
        ...     ,    ...

----------


## 7272

> !          ?


     ,     .  , ,     ,      .               .             .

----------


## slogon

,    .    .     01.01.2012        (   ),    307.         :       ,      ,                .                   .               .

----------


## Lisaya

.   ,               ,    ,   ,      .    ,       .

----------


## slogon

,          ,          .                   ,         (   ),   ,         .       ,    ,     -        ()          .    ,              ,                 .    ,       ,         .       -    ,              -      .

----------


## Lisaya

*slogon*, ,       ?  , , ,  ?

----------


## Lisaya

.    3 ,     \ 150 ,     ,  3  ,       1 .    80 .   :    ,      ?(    - .    -   )

----------


## slogon

,  ...  ..,       5-  (      )                   .  45-  5   .           ,                  ( )        .   ,           (   32.10)        10.50  . .        -        .      .       .      (      ).           ,   .    .            ,            , , ,              . ,              ,    ,     ,        .   ,       ,     350 ..,    3    250 ..  ,             ,        ,                     ,  ()       .

----------


## Lisaya

. 
 ,   ,   ,   1-2,  3-4       .
-,        .  ,    .
  ,      ,        . ,  ,   ,  .    ? 
 ,          .(9)

----------


## slogon

> . 
>  ,   ,   ,   1-2,  3-4       .
> -,        .  ,    .
>   ,      ,        . ,  ,   ,  .    ? 
>  ,          .(9)


 -,   ,     . -,     ,       ,     ,  1)        ,  ,   ,     , ,         (,  ) ; 2) -  ,             ; 3) -  ; 4)  -  ,    ,      ; 5)  -%  .    ,       ,      ,        (  ).
  ,     ,      , : -         ? (            -         ?)
   (9). 
""      ,            ,     (307)      . :   ,           50 ,     45 . ? 
       .

----------


## Lisaya

> 2) -  ,             ;


  307   


> 3) -


     ?


> 4)  -  ,    ,      ;


,,,   307      ,         .


> ? (            -         ?)


           ,, .. 170 ,   .


> ,           50 ,     45 . ?


             ,    50,     50 .
       307  ,     .  ,  9 .

----------


## slogon

,   ,      ,       ,    () ,       .   ,  ,       23  2009  261-, .11 - .13(        ,   )     ,    - .        307,            -    (   -    )   (   ,     ).           (      2006     ,        ,  ,  ,         ),    ,              .      .       ,     . ,    ,      100    ,    ,     9  200 (             ),                         ,       ,      .            ,     ,   2005              ,    .    ,              .            ,          .         ,    .

----------

slogon - !!!!!!!!!!

.

----------


## Lisaya

> .


????    -   ?
           60     -  ?    ,

----------


## Lisaya

1.          ,     , ,        ,            ** 
.       ,      
"   " -   ()    ,         *  ,  ()  ,     ,    ;*

----------


## slogon

m`m,    ,   ,     ,   ,   ,    , ... .         -   ,        ,  .
"   ()   , ... "(  ).        ,         (  - ,    ).      -    (       ,         ,    ).  ,      ,      ,   ,    .              ,           ,            ,         .    ,              ,      ,       ,         ,        "  ..." (    ,          ).  .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,


       ?
       170 ,       (   ,    ,   )


> ,


,   ,   ,   .   .      .
    , -     : "   "

----------


## slogon

1) ,            ,      ,  .   ,    ,            ,     ,    ,    ( )          ,      ,      .              , 2)      ( )          ,         (        .47    ,   ),           ,     . 
3)     170     ,     ()         ,     ,   ,        ,  ...       "  "  .  ,      ,    ,    ,                  (      ).        (    )         ,      ,      .
4)   ,       ,   ,        ,       .
5)       ,      .         ,       -     ,   ,   ,      .
      -  -,        ,      .        .

----------


## 7272

,     ,          .
http://newsland.ru/News/Detail/id/492657/cat/87/

----------


## Lisaya

.      .   ,   ,   ,    307    ,     , .   ,    .    ,

----------


## 7272

,    ,   .     .

----------

?
, ,      
     ,      
 ,       
  ,   ,        ...          ...        :Smilie: 

   - ...

 - .       ,  -      
       - 
,   ,

----------


## 7272

> ,


        ,     .         .

----------

> ,     .         .


    - 
   ...      ,

----------


## 7272

,    .     ,    .

----------

,     , 
   ,    ...   
   ,   ?

 , ,      ,   ...   -  ...  -   ...    ?
 ,      ,

----------


## slogon

,     . ,    ,   ,  ,     -  ,          ,     ,        ,         (   ).     ,           ,   -  .... .         .
7272,  ,    : - "  ,    ,   .     ." ?

----------


## slogon

,            (     )      (    ),      ,            . (     )

----------


## Lisaya

> 


 ?      ,       ,               .              .


> ,   ,


    ,     .   9 ,     , ,,,  8      ,          ( ,.   1   3 ),          ,   ,     2, 3, 5,9 ,    ,   ( ),  ,     2       ,    ,       .        ,          3    . ?


> ,     ,


    ? ,      ,  ,

----------


## Lisaya

> , ,      ,   ...   -  ...  -   ...


   ,    ,    ,    (    ,     .)      


> ,      ,


  307      ,  ,    (  )

----------

> ,     .   9 ,     , ,,,  8      ,          ( ,.   1   3 ),          ,   ,     2, 3, 5,9 ,    ,   ( ),  ,     2       ,    ,       .        ,          3    . ?


    ?          :Smilie:

----------

, , ,        .. ...  - , ,     ,    ,  ,  ,   ...

----------


## slogon

,       ,        ()    . ,  ,    .      - ,       ,    ,       (      ),            ,   ,              ,      ,    .       .

----------

-    ,       *m'm*      ,      :Smilie:

----------


## slogon

> -    ,       *m'm*      ,


   .          "   "    ,  ,    -        ,   ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

(         ),         ,  , ,      ,   .      :  , ,   . ,    ,   , .    ()     .     ,   .       
     :   , ,     ,  ,      (   , ),  ,     .      .   ,,      . ?     ?      ?      -  ,.         .

----------


## Lisaya

> 


             ,  .

----------


## slogon

> (         ),         ,  , ,      ,   .      :  , ,   . ,    ,   , .    ()     .     ,   .       
>      :   , ,     ,  ,      (   , ),  ,     .      .   ,,      . ?     ?      ?      -  ,.         .


   ,    .        ,      .          ,  ,    ,    ,  ,      .        ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

,        ,   .
      .    :  ,

----------

,    
    : 


> ...    - ...
> 
>  - .       ,  -      
>        -  ...


     - ... -  ,  - 
       ,       "  " ( ""),         ...     .    
: ,     ,      ,    ,     
    :                 ?
        -
          ,   
307-     
 ,  ,   
 -     
, ,   ...  ,        ...      ,

----------


## slogon

> ,  .


   ()               .               ,       ,  ,            -    -       ,      ,  ( )   ,   .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,     ,      ,    ,     
>     :                 ?


 ,  ,.           ,        ,    .     ,   , .  ,  ,            .    ,

----------


## Lisaya

> ,


      -   ,    ,       - ,      ,

----------

-  ,   ,  ,    ,    ...  5   150 -    

      . ,   
        ,      9-
   : "      2025- .    ?"
  ...  ...      ...    5-  
    ,    
 , ,   ...     ,      
       ...         ...        ,     

      ...  ,       -

----------


## slogon

> -   ,    ,       - ,      ,


  -          ,     ,      ,         ?

----------


## Lisaya

> -          ,     ,      ,         ?


     ,   , ,  -

----------


## Lisaya

> ...  ,       -


 :1   ,      
2,  ,       ,

3         (   )       .
                 ,      .

----------


## slogon

...  ,       - [/QUOTE]

   ,        ,            ,       ""    .      (   -              . ), ,      ,    ,   ,          (    ),              .        ,              .  , -      .

----------

*m'm*,      ... , -,    ,         
     ,   ...    ,     40
   , ,

----------


## Lisaya

,    :Stick Out Tongue:      .          . -     -    .     :           .
     , ,  -         ,      ,     .
 :Frown:    .

----------


## slogon

,      .

----------

> 


,          
-  
      ...       ...       ,  ,       
  ...         ...   ,    ,    
     , 
   ,     ... ,    ...  ,   ))

----------


## Lisaya

.    ,   ,   ,       ""    ,   - http://www.e1.ru/news/spool/news_id-323910.html

----------

,        ,      ,      
 -           :Smilie: 
         ...

----------


## Lisaya

.    ,      ,    ,   , 307 ,   ,       ,      ,      ,    .  -    "".    ,     ,

----------

*m'm*,   , ,       ,   ,      ?
,   307, ,    ...    ?
      ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## Lisaya

,   19   .
      ,        .
 ,  . -  ,      307.

----------

, ,    307-   ,     
        ,            (- ),       
    ,  - 

   307-        ,    ,  -       

   ...
                ...    ,    ...

----------


## Lisaya

,       .
        * *    .   . .   307,        1   .      ,    .      -       :Frown:

----------

:
    -    
    -     ,   ,   ,      ,        ...           

  ,   -,      ,  ,   ...     ,    ,     ,    -

----------


## Lisaya

.         ,  .  ,

----------

,           (  ,            . ),      

 ,   ..   

, ,   
  -     ,     ,       
-  ,    ,    ..

     -    ,

----------


## 7272

> 7272,  ,    : - "  ,    ,   .     ." ?


 
http://newsland.ru/News/Detail/id/492657/cat/87/

----------


## 7272

> ?


.   ,     :


> -     ,   ,   ,      ,        ...


    ,     307 .


> 307-        ,    ,  -


    :        ,      ,     ,    .   ,       ,   ,       .          60:100.         .                    ,       ,        .

----------

,  ,    :
  ,   - ,           ...    ,    ,     ,     ...
     , ,  ,   ..  "" ?

----------


## 7272

,       ,          .
     ,         ,      .          ,             .,     .   .

----------

, -    ,      :Smilie: 

*7272*,     ,     ?
      ,    5%       (  ),      

:   ,    =)

----------


## 7272

,        .             ,    .

----------


## 7272

,       ,             .           .  ,   .

----------

*7272*,        ?
  -    :Smilie: 
 ,

----------


## 7272

(  1 ..   ),        .

----------


## omi

"   ".    . 4 ,  ,  - 14 .   .      ,   - . 
   :     ?    ? (- )     ? (        ).  ,     ,   ,   ,       .          ""    "     ,    ?". 
     .

----------


## Lisaya

,   -   ,

----------


## 7272

..          ,        .     ,   -.        ,        ,               .     ...

----------


## omi

. .  ,   1- ,    ,     ?

----------


## Lisaya

> . .  ,   1- ,    ,     ?


    2      1 ,   ,   .  ,    1

----------


## 7272

> ,   1- ,    ,     ?


    ,   .       .           :
1.            ;
2.  ,  -           ,      ,     ,          .

              ,           .

----------


## omi

.   .
       .   .    .       -  ,  ?

----------


## 7272

,      ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

,   ,   ,   -       ,      ,     .       ,    -  .

----------


## 7272

,     :     ""   ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

.   ,     .,

----------

